# Strep Throat / Sore Throat



## infekt (May 28, 2011)

I've had strep throat for a few days now, and found that it is severely limiting my range while walking because of how ungodly painful it is to drink water. I just scored a free McFlurry from McDs though, and that seems to have soothed the throat quite well. Its now 4 hours later, and the pain is just starting to return while swallowing. So apparently soft serve has a use.

What are other easy to find remedies do you guys use to soothe a sore throat? And has anyone had luck with orange juice? It /sometimes/ works for me.


----------



## Dmac (May 28, 2011)

gargle with warm salt water. it will take some of the pain away. do it right before you eat or whenever you need it. don't drink the saltwater, spit it out. it works well, and you can get salt packets in any fast food place, or just nab yourself a salt shaker from a diner.


----------



## Lizzzzz (May 30, 2011)

yes, gargle and spit salt water. use sea salt, not iodized. not orange juice! citric acid and smoking and spicy food irritate it. i just got a bacterial infection in my throat and had to go to the ER to get antibiotics. the cool thing about going to an ER is they can't turn you away for being homeless and without insurance. they HAVE TO see you. and then they'll write a script for antibiotics and you can take it to wallmart and get it filled for like $4.


----------



## xbocax (May 30, 2011)

hydrogen peroxide


----------



## bicycle (Jun 22, 2011)

Echinacea helps agains a sore throat pretty well. And is in general a natural antibiotic. Try and get some of these drops to dilude in water.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 2, 2011)

You should get some honey...Id imagine if I had nothing but a pack, a jar of raw honey would def be in it as often as possible. A tablespoon either by itself or mixed with water and lemon will "coat" your throat so you can swallow. Honey is just amazing in general though. I'm sure you could get honey at some fast food place...KFC definitely.


----------



## dartagnan (Jul 21, 2011)

I think honey is one of the last things in KFC "honey sause" It's a lot of corn syrup and coloring; might make things worse. But getting some real honey should deffinatly help. Maybe add breathing in steamed water vapors. Just boil some water and inhale the steam. Might help open things up a bit. Just my 2 cents


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 21, 2011)

DaisyDoom said:


> You should get some honey...Id imagine if I had nothing but a pack, a jar of raw honey would def be in it as often as possible. A tablespoon either by itself or mixed with water and lemon will "coat" your throat so you can swallow. Honey is just amazing in general though. I'm sure you could get honey at some fast food place...KFC definitely.



social insects make anti biotic. if you put honey on a cut it wont get infected. in africa they put a strip of sheet on ant or termite mounds 20 minutes, shake off the insects and wrap wounds. i use honey mixed with vinegar sip it. vinegar is an astringent and also has anti fungal properties. its good to put in your ears if you get water in them. but yeah honey and vinegar it worked for the egyptians it works for me. also change out your toothbrush bacteria collects in toothbrushes and can reinfect over and over. also make sure your tooth brush gets bone dry. dont store in in bathrooms dont put it in plastic bags or holders.


----------



## plagueship (Jul 21, 2011)

GO TO A DOCTOR AND GET ANTIBIOTICS.
do not drink hydrogen peroxide.
do not drink KFC honey barbecue sauce packets.
streptococcus is a serious bacterial infection that needs to be treated with the proper medicine under the care of a qualified physician. this isn't like when you have a cold and you drink ginger tea or whatever.
i know a lot of people here think they can dumpster and DIY everything but it really isn't worth taking chances with your health with a real illness.


----------



## plagueship (Jul 21, 2011)

also if you're doing the honey thing, make sure it's RAW honey (usually have to go to a health food store, maybe whole foods). it's not antibiotic but probiotic, meaning it carries beneficial bacteria from bees.
garlic is also considered by many people to be some kind of miracle food.
but again really i don't think it is worth fucking around too much since it is so easy to get sick, stay sick or get sicker on the road. good luck.


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah i had toxic shock syndrome in my throat (long story) go get some penicilin shots. but definately change your toothbrush often.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 21, 2011)

This dude obviously didn't want to go to the doctor, thats why he was asking for home remedies. Yea raw honey will kill bacteria, it is an antibiotic. Along with garlic, echinicea, lemons/limes and tons of other stuff.

You can drink hydrogen peroxide safely in a heavily diluted form.

Steam and sea salt water are both better ideas than kfc honey but none of them will last too long. Other thick syrupy type stuff...like any form of honey, molasses, probably corn syrup idk... will coat your throat at least enough to eat but once again, it wont last long. It can't be any worse than medications made from chemicals.


----------



## Nym (Jul 21, 2011)

enchinacea and goldenseal seem to help keep the emmune system from complete failure,
orange/cranberry juice helps.
gargle salt water.
keep your mouth covered if your sleepin outside and the air is cold.

these have worked for me cus i get streph like twice
a fuckin year!


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 21, 2011)

you can make sea salt if you live near a peir. just lower a bucket then strain it through a t shirt or sumn. wrap the shirt and dry it in the sun.


----------



## plagueship (Jul 21, 2011)

antibiotics aren't "chemicals" except in the sense that everything is made of chemicals, most antibiotics are made from fungi or other microorganisms. it's great if you want to educate yourselves on alternative medicines, but that doesn't mean you have to be ignorant of mainstream medicine. i'm aware that there are issues with it. i also learned the hard way that getting really sick with easily treatable problems is really punx, but not really fun. by all means try whatever you want but just don't be too punx to go to the doctor if it doesn't improve soon. anyway i'm done, do what thou wilt.


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 21, 2011)

poppy seed prevents colds, fungus is great stuff eat alot of it.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 21, 2011)

I wasn't saying specifically antibiotics are chemicals, I was referring mostly to over the counter sore throat treatments. My bad for not clarifying. Antibiotics are way over used and unnecessary most of the time though. Not going to the doctor has nothing to do with being "punx" whatever the fuck that means...it usually has to do with the fact that they dont give a fuck about you and don't do anything to help you....at least for me.


----------

